# Lazy river in Hawaii



## alhanna (Apr 22, 2012)

Do any of the Marriott properties in Hawaiii have a lazy river?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 22, 2012)

alhanna said:


> Do any of the Marriott properties in Hawaiii have a lazy river?



No just Aulani.

H


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, it's called the Wailua River in Kauia.

You just have to drive there from the Marriotts.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 22, 2012)

MOC and KBC both have nice pools but not "lazy rivers" per se.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 22, 2012)

It's not a Marriott, but the Outrigger Waipouli Beach Resort on Kauai has one:


----------



## heathpack (Apr 23, 2012)

artringwald said:


> It's not a Marriott, but the Outrigger Waipouli Beach Resort on Kauai has one:



Is this a timeshare or regular hotel?

H


----------



## artringwald (Apr 23, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Is this a timeshare or regular hotel?
> 
> H



They're selling them as condos, but the unsold units are being rented through Outrigger. They were built in 2006, so many rentals are available.


----------



## brianfox (Apr 23, 2012)

It should be noted that Wet N Wild has a lazy river.  It is located about 3 miles from Marriott Ko Olina.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 24, 2012)

All the beaches are fairly lazy so a river is not really necessary.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 24, 2012)

artringwald said:


> They're selling them as condos, but the unsold units are being rented through Outrigger. They were built in 2006, so many rentals are available.



Thanks for the heads up on the Outrigger Waipouli Beach Resort.  I just found several of these on VRBO for very reasonable prices.  What an option!


----------



## artringwald (Apr 24, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Outrigger Waipouli Beach Resort.  I just found several of these on VRBO for very reasonable prices.  What an option!



I haven't stayed there myself, but a coworker did and really liked it.


----------

